# few more pics building racing loft



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are a few more


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like a nice clean job. keep us posted


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That looks like a huge loft! The picture is kind of blurry though.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

After I built my small loft, 3 or 4 days later, a 1 week storm came in and it rained almost the whole week nonstop! I thought by the end of the storm I expected my loft to collapse. But It survived! Exterior satin paint definitely helps!


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

goldie, what did u use for the floor? looks like expanded steel?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to see the progress with your loft! What are the dimensions? Looks like it's gonna be pretty big with a hallway and 2 sections.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like you've really thought through this loft build. Keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------

